# Easter Grass



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Easter Grass*

1 large Easter basket
1 lb. wheat seed
1 lb. vermiculite
plastic wrap or clear plastic bag

Grow a miniature meadow in an Easter basket - it's real simple. One week before Easter, line a large Easter basket with plastic wrap and fill with vermiculite (about 2-inches deep). Sprinkle wheat seed on top of the vermiculite. Put the basket in the sink and add water until the seed bed is damp. You shouldn't have to water it again before Easter.

Set the basket in a pan and place in filtered sunlight. Cover loosely with plastic wrap or a clear plastic bag to keep moist. Remove the plastic after two days. The wheat should begin to sprout during the next few days. By Easter morning you would have real Easter grass to hide your eggs in. 

Source: http://mofrommol.tripod.com/Easter/EasterCrafts.html


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2007)

We do this in small terra cotta pots & let the kids paint faces on them & watch the *hair* grow.


----------

